# post a puppy pic!



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

just sorting through photobucket.... and found my puppy pics of my girlie 

springer x collie!

3 weeks???










think she was about 5 weeks here when she first visited my house (she lived 2 doors down)... lol










6 weeks....home.










your turnn.....

p.s - post the breed name or what cross they are to if you would


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwwww :001_tt1: hmm let's see;









Barney as an 8 week old puppy









Barney as a 6 month old puppy (just when I got him)









Bear (now with Daynna) at 8 weeks old 









Bear at 5 months old









Bear at 7/8 months old (I forget)

Bear was one of my pups, I don't really have any tiny puppy photo's of Rusty sadly.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

springer and a ???


i love springers  never ever intended to own one but fab breeds and always sooo happy!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

nic101 said:


> springer and a ???
> 
> i love springers  never ever intended to own one but fab breeds and always sooo happy!!!


Sorry totally forgot to put that, tehy are springer x malamute 

I adore springers, I never wanted to own one either I grew up around them but fell in love with Barney's puppy picture and coulden't resist and now i'm hooked


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

this is muffin as a puppy. the first pic is from the day we got her home and the second is from a week later


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lilly - Scottish Terrier/Shih Tzu x Maltese*
*7 Weeks*









*14 weeks ?*









I can't find any of Zippers puppy pictures at the moment


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

omg lilly is adorable!!!



great pics guys keep em coming !!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just thought i`d say, muffin is a full springer. most people think she`s a cross lol sequeena thought she was and realised as soon as she met her today it wasn`t possible lol she`s mental but amazing. i love springers


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> just thought i`d say, muffin is a full springer. most people think she`s a cross lol sequeena thought she was and realised as soon as she met her today it wasn`t possible lol she`s mental but amazing. i love springers


muffin is lovly 
yep definately mental they are!!

imagine our house witha springer with collie in her too - psychotic! lol
but shes ace 

love springer ears haha how sad lol... they are just sooo cute


----------



## poppy_flower (Jan 7, 2010)

Poppy a whippet saluki cross. She is about 10 weeks in this photo.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

poppy_flower said:


> Poppy a whippet saluki cross. She is about 10 weeks in this photo.


awwww - what long legs! 

so cute 

i really want a puppy again now - i should never have posted this thread :lol:


----------



## ballyboo (Jan 18, 2010)

hi everyone, below are some pics of our little english bulldog matilda - she's only 3 weeks old! we go and visit her every couple of days as we are getting her from our friends who are breeders.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The twins as new borns about 24 hours old.

Can you tell which the twins are?









about 8 weeks



















about 19 months


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww all such adorable puppies


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhhh, what cute puppies :001_tt1:

here are mine ...

tiny cobi (giant now though lol)


















tiny maya 1st piccy was her first minute in the new home (she was wet from being travel sick )

















and the two little monsters becoming best friends for life


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Toby aged 10wks.







At 5 1/2 mths old







Louie at 7 weeks old







Just before his 1st birthday








Toby is a Yorkshire Terrier, Louie is a Yorkie/Chihuahua/Jack Russell.
I don't have any puppy pics of Sophie and Tilly on my computer.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

We lost most of our online puppy pics of the boys when we had to reboot the comp :crying:. We have some of the baby of the family though - Hudson ! 

Caught red handed in the last one !


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunatly I don't have any pics of Fizz as a puppy because I got her as an older dog with a rather awful background, but here's 2 Itok of Penny yesterday...she's 7 weeks old on monday and she's settled in so well


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

poppy_flower said:


> Poppy a whippet saluki cross. She is about 10 weeks in this photo.


She is beautiful - so elegant. 



ballyboo said:


> hi everyone, below are some pics of our little english bulldog matilda - she's only 3 weeks old! we go and visit her every couple of days as we are getting her from our friends who are breeders.


Awwww - I love the last one with her puppy tummy 



Freyja said:


> The twins as new borns about 24 hours old.
> 
> Can you tell which the twins are?


I love your Whippets.



Natik said:


> awhhh, what cute puppies :001_tt1:
> 
> here are mine ...
> 
> ...


I love your 2 - On one hand it seems impossible they were ever this small, but on the other it feels like it was only yesterday.



Terrier Fan said:


> Toby aged 10wks.
> 
> Toby is a Yorkshire Terrier, Louie is a Yorkie/Chihuahua/Jack Russell.
> I don't have any puppy pics of Sophie and Tilly on my computer.


They are such cuties.



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> We lost most of our online puppy pics of the boys when we had to reboot the comp :crying:. We have some of the baby of the family though - Hudson !
> 
> Caught red handed in the last one !


LOL - love the last picture - such a cute face


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Natik said:


> and the two little monsters becoming best friends for life


Awwwwwww :001_tt1: GSD floppy eared puppy + inuit puppy = not end of adorableness


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Bruce a few hours old










a few weeks later




























and now aged 16 weeks old










and Leoti

as a 5 week old puppy










after wining best puppy in match










and now aged 3


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

zeb 8-9weeks







12weeks









17weeks

Zeb ages 6months ish 









Not really got many on this computer as i took them off and put them on another hardrive 

but here they are at 12months 







zeb








bear

Oh and they Are springer spaniel x malamute


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Border Collie puppies

Bertie

























Teagan

















Skye


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish I had puppy pics of Buster they all got deleted in a quite spectacular computer failure . I'll have to get lots of the new one when I get it


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Breed - Irish Wolfhound 










2 weeks old in pic










4 weeks










4 weeks again










6 weeks










Nearly 8 weeks


















4 months










5 months


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love all these pups they'e adorable, but that one of nine pooches feeding together needs to b on a wall somewhere it's a clasic aww moment
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't believe the size of their paws Rachy. All these puppies are making me really broody


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Reuben at 8 weeks, approx 11 weeks and 6 months. Now 7 months and still growing!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Setter said:


> Reuben at 8 weeks, approx 11 weeks and 6 months. Now 7 months and still growing!


How is he doing now?

Zoe 9 weeks


















3 months









6 months ather first show with her brother and sister Danny Boy and Connie









12 months









3 1/2 years old


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hello Freyja, I just posted on the training tips for setters thread actually. He is doing well but just reached the selective hearing stage, so long lead time now! But a very handsome big boy, extremely affectionate and so it seems a typical Setter, haha!
I love your pictures by the way, she is so beautiful!
Reuben is still undergoing investigations for his rattly chest/cough but is well in himself at the moment.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely puppies everyone :001_tt1:

Here is Charlie girl 8 weeks old 









Charlie nearly 6 months









Mabel
5 weeks old


















Mabel 8 weeks old


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

My Arnies litter at 5 weeks










Arnie at seven weeks










At one year with my youngest boy


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not having a dog of my own I'll post pictures of a friends pups that I took for her!  They're Staffies!















































I visit them as often as I can lol :001_tt1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Arnies a smashing looking dog :smile5:

and how about those staffies how adoreable and wonderful photos very professional :001_tt1:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella. Springer poodle X aged about 4 months (rescue)









Nelson, my angel, aged about 2.5 months in this pictures. Poodle terrier cross (rescue).








And here he is at 5 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Buster my lakeland cross!

at 9/10wk

















At about 14wks


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Bramble at 5 Weeks when we chose him 









At 7 weeks - his first day home!









With his big brother 


















About a month ago (he looks so skinny!)


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Lovely puppies everyone :001_tt1:
> 
> Here is Charlie girl 8 weeks old
> 
> ...


Adorable, what breed are they?


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Pics 1 and 2 - Stella when we brought her home at 10 weeks old.
Pics 3 & 4 - Jojo whne we borught him home at almost 8 weeks old.

Will put pics as they are now on separate post.

All puppies/dogs are soooo cute by the way!!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Stella - 3 years old in a weeks time. How time has flown by!!
Jojo - now 6 months old.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Inca at 7 1/2 weeks.


















Inca at 4 months.









Inca at 4 1/2 months.




































Inca at 5 months.


















And she's 5 months and 1 week now,


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

brilliant piccies everyone 

moreee!!

(now i definately do want another pup asap they are too cute!!!! )


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Marlie (working cocker spaniel) and his brothers from a few hours old up till now x

































































































































































sorry for the overload guys, just love all these photos! :blush: :001_tt1:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

The first pic is of bobby just after we got him in the car.
The rest are from when he got home.
He is 8 weeks in all these photos.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie, a show type cocker spaniel

4 weeks old









9 weeks old


















3 months old









7 months old


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

My Maisy puppy from 8 weeks to 6 months


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Harvey (Beagle) & Willow as pups & as they are now. Harvey is now 2 & half and Willow is 8 months.


----------



## Novak's Mum (Jan 20, 2010)

First pic is my boy Novak at 5 weeks, a Leonberger.

Second pic is at nearly 2 months, and growing. He now resembles a fluff ball.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

German Shorthaired Pointers 4weeks old 
Woody is the one with the blue collar.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum looks a bit tortured in those pictures. All the puppies are too cute seriously


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum looks a bit tortured in those pictures. All the puppies are too cute seriously


Yes she rolled over and they all just jumped on her.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

healpro said:


> Adorable, what breed are they?


Hi thankyou

Charlei girl is a miniture schnauzer and Mabel is a standard schnauzer :smile5:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread is really fantastic. What wonderful photos and such lovely puppies :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Inca at 7 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg she's sooooooooo cute & adorable


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Puppy pics wheee!!

Sky cuddling her hippo bear at 9-10 weeks;










Not long after her last injection so maybe 3 1/2 months;










Luna (10 weeks) the day after we had her;










3 - 3 1/2 months maybe?










Edit: Luna's first puppy pic is huge sorry


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

rsturdy said:


> My Maisy puppy from 8 weeks to 6 months


maisy is a little stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

Ducky said:


> maisy is a little stunner :001_tt1:


Thank you :blush:...and doesn't she know it


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

Jack - cocker spaniel x springer spaniel

at 8 wks, 9wks, 12wks, 18wks  he's two and a half now but still cute as ever


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

8/9weeks...4/5month......last 2 wer around 8/9month.....they dont stay little long lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

More wonderful pups keep them coming :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

huskiesaregreat said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Do you think they are cute by any chance


----------



## ricky_ponting (Dec 28, 2009)

girlie is very cute........i feel like kissing her


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Paddy, Bouvier Des Flandres*

*10 weeks old*









*
4,5,6 and 7 months old*










*10 months old* _(current age)_


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!! The dogs not bad either! lol


----------



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

aw they are all just super cute!

attached a few pics of serge from 9 weeks, last one 5 months.

I notice a lot of pics of pups sleeping.... what are you guys giving your pups   We have yet to see Serge lie down and sleep 

He is 6 months now and we look at him in the house and think he is massive but as soon as we get outside and see him running along he looks just like a pup again!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

i'm so jealous on all of you ./... every single pic is gorgeous . I love them all .


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Akira Piccies, dont have any of ACE as a baby  
Akira at 10-13 weeks x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

My lil puppy at 8 weeks old









My lil puppy now at 8 months old!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

classixuk said:


> *Paddy, Bouvier Des Flandres*
> 
> *10 weeks old*
> 
> ...


He's gotten huge wow and at 10 months he's just going to keep going


----------



## Molski (Jan 27, 2010)

My gorgeous girl Molly who sadly we recently lost to Rainbow Bridge . She was beautiful . I realise she isnt a puppy but i always thought of her as a pup as she was always wanting to play, anyway i just wanted to show you all how beautiful she was .


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just lovely more lovely beauties to look at after a hard day and WOW paddy is HUGE and so adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

archie as a pup,then as hes is now a lovely lurcher.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

petiquette said:


>


heehee my son just saw this and said "awwwwwww isnt that just so cute!"


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my little Miss Tipsy Pips, a lhasa apso (Rusty and Coco are dad and mum)
First pic is 10 days old
2nd pic is about 7 weeks
3rd pic is 17 weeks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg how cute are all those puppys, Ive got a nasty virus on my computer so I dont know how many pics Ive got left but Ill see what Ive got on this laptop.
This is Henrick and his brothers and sisters at a few days old, not a great pic but he is the one in the purple collar.









This is the monster at about 5 weeks after his first bath, he doesnt look very impressed does he.









This is two days after he came to live with us, he was about 8 1/2 weeks there.









This is when he was about 4 or 5 months old, he is with his bestist friend Syd, and he is not on the sofa cos he simply isnt allowed


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Here a few pics of my new addition Dexter he's a bullmastiff







This Dexter at 2 weeks







Dexter at 8 weeks with my daughter







Sleeping with his daddy at 13 weeks


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Dinky Basset Hound









10 days old









4 weeks old









12 weeks old









far right...7 months old (winning BP)









a year and a half old.

the other's in my album are more upto date


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

Meadow at 8 weeks










Meadow at 9 weeks










10 weeks










12 weeks










15 weeks










15 weeks (after her first hair cut)










17 weeks


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Welly at 10 weeks









8 months








His legs are wet so they're skinny lol

Dec 09 - 10 months

















He's a Bedlington terrier

Our neighbours dog (I don't know the ages and he's a pyrannean mountain dog

















Sister-in-laws labrador


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Milly chihuahua x toy poodle

shes about 6/7wks old here










her first day at home with us 8wks old



















shes 12 wks old here



















4 mths old



















now (7mths)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a a few puppy pictures of Beastie very sadly now at rainbow bridge but hugely missed


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Milo (chihuahua x toy poodle)

8wks old the day we got him




























from 10wk til now (17wks)


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Lots of cute pups!

Heres Izzy at 4 weeks, 2nd back scrapping!










And some at 10 weeks, she's 3 1/2 mth now will have to upload some more.


----------



## Molski (Jan 27, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Here is a a few puppy pictures of Beastie very sadly now at rainbow bridge but hugely missed
> 
> View attachment 38822
> 
> ...


Oh what a lovely lovely dog. I have to say what a cutie ! Apart from Cavaliers the St Bernard is my favourite breed , one day ill own one . Ive had many different breeds over the years but never a St Bernard . Wow what a wonderful looking dog he was .


----------



## claireiom (Jan 11, 2010)

My new little Miniature Schnauzer who is now 10.5 weeks old :001_tt1:


At 7 weeks when we went to pick him!


And again at 7 weeks.


First weekend home at 9 weeks


And again at 9 weeks.


----------



## Tilly-Miss (Feb 3, 2010)

What gorgeous pictures thank you to everyone i really enjoyed looking through them all.


----------



## lucysmum (May 2, 2009)

Lucy at approx 4 mths i think. She will be a year on Feb 21st!! How time flies.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Bear as a baby.....










and again.....










a bit tired.....










Crashed out ....










What a hooter!!!










A gangly youth....










Looking tough in the snow Christmas 2008.....










Now he's NEARLY fully grown...


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous.
Is he a Leonberger?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

More wonderful puppies :001_tt1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

this is my malamute boy Nero @ 6 months, i was attempting to lift him but as you can see didnt have much success :blush:
Im 5ft1" so give you an idea of how fast mals grow!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Starlite hes lovely but Soooooooooo Huge for 6 months  you need to go to the gym to build some muscles


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Just fallen in love with that Leonberger, what a gorgeous dog. Never heard of them before, just been reading up a little about them. I'm not sure he'd manage to sleep on the bottom of my bed! 

Starlite- your dog is also, stunning


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

thanku for your kind comments, Nero sadly passed away last March but I have been going to the gym in preperation for another puppy lol!

Note the living room door lying in the alcove behind me, Nero jumped against it and took it off the hinges 

Miss the big numpty, very much looking forward to having another taking over my life


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

loving everyones puppy pics, so many gorgeous dogs :001_tt1:
storm is still a puppy but he's grown a lot in just 3 months


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

If you ever need a puppy sitter gimme a shout 

What kennel is Storm from, he is gorjus, luv the pics!


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks starlite, nero was beautiful too, there's certainly never a dull moment when you share your life with a mally 
we got storm from a friend who has 2 pedigree mals called star and shadow, their daughter let star into the garden while she was in season not realising and nature took its course lol. shadow has now neen neutered and they're getting star done too but the result was a gorgeous litter of pups naturally conceived.
shadow is huge and I think storm is going to take after his dad lol
btw both parents had excellent test results and shadow comes from a long line of champion dogs and both are kc registered.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

aww lucky you!
Witing to hear back from a breeder atm, the waiting is killing me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All the puppies are far too cute :001_tt1:. It's making me puppy-broody and I can't get one for at least a year


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

what breeds are you looking at Nicky?

sorry im nosy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You want a list? Mostly airedales, bouviers, rbts, giant schnauzers and large munsterlanders. I want a breed I can do agility/working trials with. Maybe english shepherds too if there's a litter available at the time


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you starlite and look forward to seeing pics of your mal pup when you get him or her


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

maisyjess said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous.
> Is he a Leonberger?





Fi118 said:


> Just fallen in love with that Leonberger, what a gorgeous dog. Never heard of them before, just been reading up a little about them. I'm not sure he'd manage to sleep on the bottom of my bed!


Thank you, I'll tell Bear that you liked him 

He's a great big softie but a bit naughty! He likes to lift people up by shoving his head between their legs and hoisting them. If Bear decides you need a hug and a lick wash you're getting it, simple as that. There is nothing you can do to stop him.


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

classixuk said:


> *Paddy, Bouvier Des Flandres*
> *
> 4,5,6 and 7 months old*


Haha, awesome photoset!


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a serious case of the wistfulness after seeing all this puppitude. Do Want. Can not has, for at least until the end of the year. Hopefully by this time next year though...


----------



## LKelly (Nov 7, 2008)

Awe  all these pics are gorgeous.

Here's one of wee Rebel when he was a pup...


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

LKelly said:


> Here's one of wee Rebel when he was a *pub*...


What is he now, a hotel?


----------



## LKelly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hee, hee previous post now updated to say pup not pub


----------

